# Copy Cat's



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I FUCKING HATE THEM LITTLE NO BRAINED CUNTS!

You buy something, tell them, next minuite they have got the same as you and a tad better!
You tell some one you are doing X Y Z then they do it before you and steal your imagination!

Fucking little usless IQ 33 brain dead useless copying fucking retard wankers!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

juber you wankpot, i was this minute away to post the exact same thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> juber you wankpot, i was this minute away to post the exact same thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Even with the misplaced apostrophe? Fuck me...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They do say, mimicry is the greatest form of flattery.

Plus there isn't an original idea out there. Everything is influenced by something else.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Set them up...

Tell them something is really good when it isn't and let them go out and buy or copy you...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jampott said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > juber you wankpot, i was this minute away to post the exact same thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


is that all you can go on about? can you post something worthwhile or have you ran out of ideas? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


No, I haven't ran (sic) out of ideas...

In fact, I don't think I've done an 'apostrophe' post in quite some time.

If the average poster on this site wasn't as thick as pigshit, they might be able to spell and punctuate their sentences properly.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling misakes. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.

Having said that I believe Jampott is trying to get a rise Kam, more for the banter than anything else. If that is the case I guess he succeeded :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hark said:


> As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling misakes. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.
> 
> Having said that I believe Jampott is trying to get a rise Kam, more for the banter than anything else. If that is the case I guess he succeeded :roll:


your probably right matt, i can help myself though


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> In fact, I don't think I've done an 'apostrophe' post in quite some time.


These days there's so much more than just apostrophes! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling misakes. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.
> ...


Can or can't ? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Can't... find the 'shift' button!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

kev at least i know where the pm reply is situated and how to use it :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> kev at least i know where the pm reply is situated and how to use it :wink:


I know where it is - I'd just forgotten you'd PM'd me.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Hark said:


> As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling *misakes*. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.
> 
> Having said that I believe Jampott is trying to get a rise Kam, more for the banter than anything else. If that is the case I guess he succeeded :roll:


 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hark said:


> As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling misakes. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.
> 
> Having said that I believe Jampott is trying to get a rise Kam, more for the banter than anything else. If that is the case I guess he succeeded :roll:


Unfortunately, you made your entire point woefully invalid by typing it illegibly, and in complete chav talk. :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

jampott said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > As long as it legible and not written in complete chav talk I really don't see the problem. I usually post things up very quickly, often with typos or spelling misakes. I'm yet to meet anyone at a TT meet who has felt the need to bring up my punctuation in conversation.
> ...


What do you wish to achieve through your posts Jampott?

Would you like the members of the forum to praise you for your grammatical excellence?

If you are just looking for a rise then fair enough, however your post stinks of arrogance and snobbery.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

itz nota spellig compatishon!

geta lyfe!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jacksprat said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


I don't think it is a bad thing to encourage (or expect) supposedly intelligent people to be able to punctuate and spell properly, or to be able to use simple grammar.

No, I don't wish to be praised for doing something I was taught at infant / junior school.

It has nothing to do with arrogance or snobbery - although I'm clearly guilty of both of those. Again, I don't think it is a bad thing to patronise and ridicule people who either can't be bothered to use the English language properly, or who are utterly incapable of doing so. That, in itself, doesn't make me arrogant OR snobbish. Just "better". :lol:

What do I want to achieve? Well, it certainly winds up the thick chav scum who post on here, doesn't it? That's worthwhile in itself.

Smile. You might enjoy it.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ryt, im nw gna post lylk dis coz i wna piss bare mans off.

i dno why u do dis Jampot, most of uz knw wot we ar typin, if u cnt understand, den i fink yu shud go gt ur ass of da TT forumz an find a forum for R8zzz ownazz, or dnt dey lyk u 2, coz ur such a cock?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> itz nota spellig compatishon!
> 
> geta lyfe!


LMAO! Brilyyiyannnte!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Juber said:


> Ryt, im nw gna post lylk dis coz i wna piss bare mans off.
> 
> i dno why u do dis Jampot, most of uz knw wot we ar typin, if u cnt understand, den i fink yu shud go gt ur ass of da TT forumz an find a forum for R8zzz ownazz, or dnt dey lyk u 2, coz ur such a cock?


Your OP was wonky. Exactly how emotionally retarded do you have to be to actually channel enough energy to allow yourself to be frustrated by "copy cats"? Solution is easy. Shut the fuck up 

Regarding the post above I don't know where to begin. Exactly how old are you?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

sonicmonkey said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > Ryt, im nw gna post lylk dis coz i wna piss bare mans off.
> ...


Wowww, what an absolute miserable wanker you really are, , just like 90% of forums you have these little cocky miserable dick heads around that like to be all negative and add no value in your post and just change the subject too add their winging bollocks that no one give a flying fuck about in the first place!

I get pissed of with people like you so theres another thing to add, now lets face it, no one has the same temper like every other individual, hence the reason for the fucking post in the 1st place. I posted it to SHARE my fust rationabout stupid little wankers (abit simmilar to you) that like to "STEAL" ideas off you and try and make it their own and piss over forums showing every one.

Is that clear enough for you, or are you expressing your anger on this post because justformen hair dye is out of stock and the old miserable bastard in you is jumping out?

Hey maybe you should give this software a try, then prehaps you can join my "crew" and be the same "age" as me and post like me :-* Love you too!










(P.S do us a favour and dont bother posting on here, because im sure 99% of people know what i mean when i posted this topic in the first place, so save your typing and go look for that hair dye instead)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Juber said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Juber said:
> ...


 :lol: Were you not breast fed?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

spot on! although im sure there must be a few typos to cling onto so a response can be made....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Where you not breast fed?

WERE you not breast fed? :lol: :lol: :lol: fucking retarded monkey 

great response though :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

sonicmonkey said:


> :lol: Where you not breast fed?


Lets be like you OLD folks, and be picky,

Ill re-phrase your last post for you, - "*Were *you not breast fed?"


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> Where you not breast fed?
> 
> WERE you not breast fed? :lol: :lol: :lol: fucking retarded monkey
> 
> great response though :wink:


You're not as retarded as I thought :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> Where you not breast fed?
> 
> WERE you not breast fed? :lol: :lol: :lol: fucking retarded monkey
> 
> great response though :wink:


Dam kammy u beat me 2 itzzz mn, u shud b getin abuzzed 4 dat mn.

(Spell cheKed by Werd)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

What has age actually got to do with anything?

You cannot post an item on an open forum (esp. the Flame Room) and not expect banter or challenge to your rational in response.

Is THIS you on the M5 Board? If so this isn't the first time you've had a thread similar to this. If not you have a twin out there esp. when reading the fifth post down where the posters eloquence reaches your high standards 

If it was you that would mean you had an M5 at 16 yrs of age. I take my hat off to you.

Anyhow at my ripe age I can't cope with all this confrontation and negativity so I'll leave you to play.

But before I go would you like a hug? :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

sonicmonkey said:


> What has age actually got to do with anything?
> 
> You cannot post an item on an open forum (esp. the Flame Room) and not expect banter or challenge to your rational in response.
> 
> ...


Ill explain that one, in school when i was a member of the M5 board (i was a member as an enthuisiast not because i owned one) - being in the school i went to and the people who i hung around with, my school friends thourght it would be funny to see how quick i could get banned. Miss the old school days....

To add aswel i was younger than 16 then


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Juber said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > What has age actually got to do with anything?
> ...


And guess what... people commented on your immaturity on the M5 board as well. Nice to know that it isn't just us.

Have you not considered that YOU are the common denominator?

By the way... if you take the apostrophe out of "Copy Cat's", you can reuse it in your "Location" field. The word "mums" (as in the phrase "Your mums bed") requires a possesive apostrophe. [smiley=book2.gif]

Alternatively, you can just shove it up your arse. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Juber said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > What has age actually got to do with anything?
> ...


Given your DOB is 22/02/88 and the post to the M5 Board was made on 16/12/2004 that makes you 16.

I'm being pedantic aren't I?

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


No, the word 'aswel' is probably an important numerical modifier, along with the extra " " in front of the numbers. I'm not convinced his sentences means what you think it means. Hard to tell. I think it must be a secret code. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Jampott you nob, why you on the TT forum when you have an R8 ? 
Is it because all other forums too think your a cock too???

I am immature by the way, and you know what? I couldnt give a shit


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Juber said:


> Jampott you nob, why you on the TT forum when you have an R8 ?
> Is it because all other forums too think your a cock too???
> 
> I am immature by the way, and you know what? I couldnt give a shit


I'm a fully paid-up member of the TTOC, and friends with a lot of TT Owners - past and present. Why wouldn't I be here, regardless of what I drive now?

I was only saying last night, at a TT meet (of all places), that I still regularly hang out on the TT Forum because it is usually a fun place to be, and a great source of information. You only have to post a question in the morning, and by the afternoon / evening, you can practially be assured of 5-10 responses. Most of them will be useful. One or two will be side-splittingly funny, depending on who has posted them.

Occasionally, people like you will post though.  :lol:

As for all other forums thinking that I'm a cock. I doubt it. Unlike you, and your foray onto the M5 board, who banned your arse after 2 unintelligible posts. I don't really buy the story about you 'trying' to get banned. If even BMW drivers think you are a complete tool, it is no wonder that the rest of the world does too.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

jampott said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > Jampott you nob, why you on the TT forum when you have an R8 ?
> ...


Err you seem to think you know me? Fortunatley you dont - I had an E39 M5 for my 1st car, my 2nd car was a BMW 330ci, and now im in the world of audi (nearly a year) - so my BMW Ownership has been more of what Audi ownership has been. I Use the M5board still as a different user (obviously not posted on there for a while).

Jampott you have alot of friends if you knew the rest of the world thinks im a tool, how funny. 
Any way, hope you have a lovley christmas with your internet mates, and enjoy the new year with your intenert buddies too.

All the best.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Juber said:


> Err you seem to think you know me? Fortunatley you dont - I had an E39 M5 for my 1st car, my 2nd car was a BMW 330ci, and now im in the world of audi (nearly a year) - so my BMW Ownership has been more of what Audi ownership has been. I Use the M5board still as a different user (obviously not posted on there for a while).
> 
> Jampott you have alot of friends if you knew the rest of the world thinks im a tool, how funny.
> Any way, hope you have a lovley christmas with your internet mates, and enjoy the new year with your intenert buddies too.
> ...


Hahahaha - you write stuff that doesn't make sense, but you also read stuff that isn't there! I'm not doubting what cars you claim to have had - I've not mentioned them at all. Nor do I claim to know you - it is just a sweeping generalisation (and one shared by others) based on how poor your grasp of written English is.

I will, indeed, have a lovley (sic) Christmas. I met up with my intenert (!) buddies last night @ Kneesworth, thanks.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont really know you Jampott but you do come across as a very condescending.

So what if you have a better command of the English language, It doesn't make you better than anyone else!

If i had perfect written and Oral skills i wouldn't go around taking the piss out of those that do not.

I personally belive you are a product of your environment, and, you must admit yourself the way in which language is used is changing and will alwasy continue to do so.

Take it easy and relax dude


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

nilanth said:


> So what if you have a better command of the English language, It doesn't make you better than anyone else!


On an Internet forum where you can only go on what people write it would make him better wouldn't it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nilanth said:


> I dont really know you Jampott but you do come across as a very condescending.
> 
> So what if you have a better command of the English language, It doesn't make you better than anyone else!
> 
> ...


What is wrong with being condescending?

I do agree that language is changing. I can 'OMG' and 'WTF' as much as the next man, and am comfortable either LOLing or ROFLMAO too. That's very different from simply being too thick to spell, or confusing brakes with breaks etc.

It is a sad day when such ignorance is considered acceptable or, in this case, clearly applauded.

People do judge based on what they sea, here and reed, weather you like it or knot.

I'm not suggesting I'm better than Juber - just that he comes across as ignorant and proud of it. I question the judgement of doing so, that's all.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

jampott said:


> People do judge based on what they sea, here and reed, weather you like it or knot.


 :lol:

Fight! Fight! Fight! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I just was brought up not to take any shit from any one hence the way i am Jampott, im not ignorant :wink: .
I may come across blunt, well i am blunt in all fairness, but like to get my point across rather than arse lick.

Some people know me on here, they know im not a dick head to them thats because they are nice to me. Treat some one with respect, get respect. Treat some one like abit of shit, expect to be treated like shit.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Treat some one with respect, get respect. Treat some one like abit of shit, expect to be treated like shit.


By Jove, I think he's finally got it...

'Respect' has many guises, including the way in which you choose to speak to someone. Or, in this case, the way in which you put yourself across on a forum.

If you don't respect your intended audience enough to write in something which resembles English, why should we respect you in return?

Thanks - you managed to sum things up really well. There's hope yet.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)




----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

My God Boy's

Calm Down, Life's not worth it...

Happy Christmas


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

jampott said:


> People do judge based on what they sea, here and reed, weather you like it or knot.


Interesting and almost funny. 3/10 for effort.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Juber said:


>


Great. Juber's webcam.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

This thread is the funniest I've read in ages... keep it up... :lol:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

jampott said:


> > Treat some one with respect, get respect. Treat some one like abit of shit, expect to be treated like shit.
> 
> 
> By Jove, I think he's finally got it...
> ...


There are many way in which you can judge a person. Why be so fickle as to judge someone by their punctuation and grammar use on an internet forum?

Sounds like you are stuck in your ways mate & its really not a big deal. if it bothers you so much maybe you should not read or reply posts to that are not worded to your liking? Would save us from this kerfaffle!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nilanth said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > > Treat some one with respect, get respect. Treat some one like abit of shit, expect to be treated like shit.
> ...


Unfortunately, on an internet forum, you don't have much choice. The written word is all we really have - so it serves to separate those who make an effort from those who don't.

I don't think it *is *fickle. If you tried to get anything important done - e.g. writing to your bank manager, applying for a job, and you insisted on leaving out punctuation, didn't care about your spelling, and couldn't work out how to use capital letters... exactly how far do you think you'd get?

If someone can make the required effort when it suits them, I don't see why they can't on a forum as well - particularly on a forum where the majority of people do make an effort to be legible.

We've had this discussion over and over again on here. I will admit to being set in my ways - but only because I happen to think it is important. :roll: Being able to read and write in proper English is something that I (along with most of my generation) take for granted, but something has certainly changed in the last few years, and not in a good way. If that makes me sound "old", then so be it. I'm actually not.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Didn't say you were old, Just think it's 'much ado about nothing' 

Modern world, times change.

Be more flexible.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

nilanth said:


> Didn't say you were old, Just think it's 'much ado about nothing'
> 
> Modern world, times change.
> 
> Be more flexible.


LOL SOOO true, but in my words who gives a shit apart from you Jampott? Not many people, so stop crying. :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok.

Question Time. :?: :?:

Who knows where the expression 'Copy Cat' originated.

I afraid I don't know the answer by the way. :roll:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

CHADTT said:


> Ok.
> Question Time. :?: :?:
> Who knows where the expression 'Copy Cat' originated.
> I afraid I don't know the answer by the way. :roll:


There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer.
John.

''The term copycat (also written as copy-cat or copy cat) refers to the tendency of 
humans to duplicate the behaviour of others, as expressed in the saying, 'monkey see, monkey do'. 
The expression may have originated from observing the habits of kittens that learned by imitating the behaviour of their mother. Copycat has been in recorded use since at least 1896, in Sarah Orne Jewett 'The Country of Pointed Firs' but the expression could be many decades older.''


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Great. Very interesting.

Now ...can we get back to the punch-up please?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Great. Very interesting.
> 
> Now ...can we get back to the punch-up please?


Feel free to join a side and get involved. :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Juber said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say you were old, Just think it's 'much ado about nothing'
> ...


I do actually. I'm certainly not immune from making grammatical and spelling mistakes but it doesn't take a great deal of effort in writing posts which show a modicum of respect for the readers and the language.

I certainly wouldn't chastise anybody regarding their spelling as long as the effort has been made - what I cannot abide is "text" writing when a person is presented with a full keyboard rather than a mobile phone in any medium, be that email, letter or internet forum.

Juber, I don't know you personally so I really cannot comment on your character. You're probably a sound fella in the real world but the only things I and other readers have to go by is how you present and conduct yourself through written medium. So does it matter if an effort has been made and the posts are legible? Hell yes.

I simply cannot applaud the lazy "fuck you - get over it" attitude as all is does is cause resentment. A willingness to accept [constructive] criticism shows character in my eyes and an unwillingness to accept alternative perspectives and beliefs is just plain ignorant.

Then again, some people are just cocks.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Very interesting.
> ...


You know that I've been there before Tim ...and then I saw the size of you!! :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

It's nice to see everyone getting on at this loving time of year! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've read a few posts from our friend Jubzta on the BMW forums, and can immediately see that such mannerisms are totally acceptable there.

I guess it depends on who is around you... but I thought the general TT crowd were a cut above that. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


Shhhhhh

So join my side! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been on your side since we shook hands, when we eventually met, at that NYEE meet all those years ago.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> I've been on your side since we shook hands, when we eventually met, at that NYEE meet all those years ago.


 [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Private Prozac said:
> ...


Neil,

If we're working on that principle I'm 8ft 3" and a Certified Ninja with skills that could kill.

So if you and I ever have an internet fight bear that info in mind.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Noted in my 'People not to mess with on the net' book.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm the master of the "2 week death punch". :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jampott said:


> I'm the master of the "2 week death punch". :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the master of the "2 week death punch". :roll:


Whats with all these smilies , is ther a silly smilie shop in Aberdeen ? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey that took me ages to find andy :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

KammyTT,

Talking of copy cats I notice you Mariokart avatar has my TT numberplate on it.

Is that because you copied my old avatar? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't mind really


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> KammyTT,
> 
> Talking of copy cats I notice you Mariokart avatar has my TT numberplate on it.
> 
> ...


yep its true, im a copy cat :lol:


----------

